
The public alpha of the Blockstack Browser - chadyj
https://browser.blockstack.com
======
45h34jh53k4j
What is this? it wants an email address without saying what it is.

Have we forgotten that people actually want to know what things are these
days? Oh just hand over your data suckers, it doesnt matter what its for, we
just want your essence.

Go away!

~~~
stevekemp
Came here to say this, first of all a modal prompt about whether I want to
view the website or download a mobile client. Then a series of jerky
animations before a dead-end when I refuse to give an email address.

------
EGreg
Can someone please respond to this comment with, what are the MAIN UX stories
for this browser? What does the user actually DO in the real world that they
couldn't do otherwise on the Web?

I accessed this on a mobile phone. There's no mobile version? OK.

First of all Web site asks me to choose a secure root password. That seems
like a big oxymoron. I have to trust Blockstack! They might be saving my
password. I understand the same could be said of a random app but that's what
I feel whenever I enter a password on a website - I know I am about to post it
to a server somewhere, I need the internet to do that.

Secondly, what do I need a password for, if I am generating private keys? My
guess is, it is used to generate those private keys from the password and some
random data, and giving me that long phrase to save in a safe place. But then
why not JUST have random data as a seed?

Anyway. So now I signed up and I have to choose storage. I suppose they will
store info on the server of my choice, encrypted. Is this like the Solid
project from Tim Berners-Lee? Apps that run in the browser, but save stuff on
the server you choose? And they use your private key to sign your changes?

Then I finally got to the Blockstack app page. Most of the "apps in progress"
don't actually do anything. The TODO app took me to a page that doesn't size
for mobile, where I clicked the central button and it said Safari doesn't
recognize this request.

So what do I do now, if I am on mobile?

------
EvanKnowles
I just clicked continue about 10 000 times and I still have no idea what this
is.

